# General > Recommendations >  Praise for Ebay seller

## ducati

*legselevenautoparts* ( *Feedback score of* 4618) 

Ordered two wishbones 11.00 am Monday, and they arrived by postie on Tuesday. Large parcel

I contacted them first to check the delivery charge to KW1 as stated on his terms. He just said pay the standard courier fee £8.00 and I will post it instead.

Great seller, give him your business  :Grin:

----------


## wifie

Mibbe the Org should start a section on good mail service - seriously - it's a big issue for people in the north!  I live half an hour from the Forth Bridge and I get classed as Highlands and Islands - I like to phone or e-mail companies and explain this and tell them I am originally from up north and think it's a rip off - I usually get a refund!

Good one ducati!   :Grin:

----------


## upolian

I don't have problems with order's from as far as kent,usually big orders,nothing costing more than £6/7,always here next day unless something is out of stock iam notified when it is in stock and when it will arrive!

----------


## cazmanian_minx

eBay's changing its postage system slightly in September - sellers will be able to give a different P&P amount for Highlands and Islands to the rest of the UK, so although it won't stop some of them overcharging, it may help with the problem of going through checkout, paying and then being asked for extra money.

----------


## wifie

Caz it might help the check out (soz don't use ebay so not au fait with it) but it seems to me that they are just adding to the "let's charge anyone who lives in a beautiful out of the way place extra cos we can" culture!

----------


## manloveswife

I make my living (if you can call it that) on Ebay so have a parcelforce account, the annoying thing is, if I send an order to Kent it is at my flat rate, if I send it to somewhere in the highlands there is a 50% surcharge :: .
 I always swallow the excess to Highlands /  Islands / Northern Ireland though.

 Another swiz was Euro car Parts the other day, ordered up a cluth, Free delivery to U.K,  it cost me £17.50 to get it delivered..............

----------


## suzyq

> if I send an order to Kent it is at my flat rate, if I send it to somewhere in the highlands there is a 50% surcharge.


 
I thought ParcelForce was supposed to be the same rate for all of the UK now?

----------


## manloveswife

I think Parcelforce is the same rate when paying at the Post Office, but account holders still pay the premium, though we get a discount on normal services.

 My parcels cost £10 to send as opposed to 14.99, but if sending from Thurso to another Highland Location it costs £15. The problem for us is we charge £10 per parcel, so regardless of sending via our account or going straight to the post office the cost would still be 50% up, which I can't really justify passing onto the customer.

I can see it now, "Sorry sir, I'm going to need another 50% to get your parcel to you, Yes, I know your only in Dingwall and I'm in Thurso, but you are in the Highlands and Islands location". 

 A future possible rise in cost of postage could also hit us all soon, according to a letter we got from ParcelForce the other week, according to the letter currently VAT is not payable on the cost we pay for delivery, but is soon to be applied to all forms of postage, by my reckoning we might be looking forward to a rise of 20% on all postage, and unfortunately it will be the consumer who pays the cost.

----------


## suzyq

Thanks - it's all clear now.

I was puzzled by the surcharge for Highlands and Islands after seeing the publicity from Parcelforce - it was very misleading about it all being the same rate now! Not that this change would have made a great dent in their profits as I imagine most of their customers are account holders like yourself.

However, well done on your customer service - and your patience in dealing with a ridiculous pricing system.

----------


## gmcborgie

If you want a quick convenient courier try:

http://www.senditnow.com/faq.html

They are Parcelforce but with a different name & cheaper. I bought an ebay item and was going to be charged an extorsionate postage, I told the seller about Senditnow and they used it, my postage was less than half of the original.

----------


## rs 2k

> Another swiz was Euro car Parts the other day, ordered up a cluth, Free delivery to U.K,  it cost me £17.50 to get it delivered..............


I ordered brake discs and pads from them and they wanted £17.50 postage, so u know what i did?............I changed my address from the highlands to GB mainland and it worked, got them delivered for free  :Grin: 

I have been buying parts off them for years with free postage, i am not paying £17.50 postage now, would of been cheaper going to autoparts if i had to pay that postage  :Grin:

----------

